# Cycling Trip along the Loire



## Soapy1 (Feb 23, 2008)

We are planning to take our motorhome along the Loire River next month for 3 weeks. We plan to stop in campsites (if possible) along the river and cycle each side of the campsites to explore the river. Does anyone have any suggested campsites along the way. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you specifically want the Loire or the Loire area? If the latter I recommend St Aignan sur Cher and Montrichard both on the Cher and both beautiful.

We've just come back from the Mosel and that is a beautiful place, there is a cycle path all the way from Trier to Koblenz and it is very flat going, in fact the fragrant one bemoaned the fact we didn't have the bikes with us!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Soapy1 said:


> We are planning to take our motorhome along the Loire River next month for 3 weeks. We plan to stop in campsites (if possible) along the river and cycle each side of the campsites to explore the river. Does anyone have any suggested campsites along the way. Any advice gratefully received.


We were there last week on our way back from Portugal and we overnighted for a couple of nights at the new aire at Sully S Loire.
Just along the tree lined avenue from the Chateau.
The cycle route goes right by the aire and it is very flat and follows the river.
We often cycle in France usually on the canal tow paths. Check out Briare which is only a few miles away from Sully


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Chateau and the Aire


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << is a very nice municipal with a cyclable path going for miles in each direction.

An easy ride to Blois in one direction and Amboise in the other.

Dave


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Soapy1 said:


> We are planning to take our motorhome along the Loire River next month for 3 weeks. We plan to stop in campsites (if possible) along the river and cycle each side of the campsites to explore the river. Does anyone have any suggested campsites along the way. Any advice gratefully received.


Hi,

Both Briare and Gien have river side camp site. The Gien site is on the south bank overlooking the Chateau and church in the town. At Briare the site is along the north bank just out of the town. Briare is an old canal town and has a very pleasant area with a couple of bars over looking the canal. Plenty of cycling and if you follow the canal south towards the river you find what I'm told is the longest iron aqueduct in Europe. You can still find the original locks that took the canal traffic up and down onto the river to cross. Take picnics of cheese and wine too.

Ooooooo we'll be there in a month - can't wait.

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Have you seen this website? Looks like it could be a good source of information:

http://www.loireavelo.fr/

Gerald

P.S. If you click on the map, you can see details of the route, and click on the "campings" button, then "Lancer le recherche" to see campsites along the route.

This link should take you right there:

http://www.loireavelo.fr/la-loire-a-velo/c-est-quoi-/carte-generale/tout-l-itineraire.aspx


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interestingly, there are a number of brochures available for download from this page:

http://www.loirevalleytourism.com/brochures/listing.php?page=

You do have to enter a name and an email address (I have a spare Gmail address I use for stuff like this), but the brochures are free.

Just downloading some now.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

interesting stuff here ! We're looking at possibly (!) heading to the Loire valley next month, so digging around on this - it's good to see that there are plenty of cycling routes by the river, and of course they'll be reasonably level for me on the "normal" bike, and Viv on the electric one.....

I had a discussion about Sully with someone on here earlier this year, when we were there 2 years ago (passing through on the way home) the tourist office had literature saying a new aire was opening, but nothing there then. There was an old municipal site on the left of the road after the chateau which was occupied by a gypsy encampment (legally, I believe, doing the wine harvest locally, and spending freely!). The new aire looks in a great location. We stopped in the campsite on the other side of the river.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

The Loire website is a fantastic find. What a fantastic forum this is.

We were down that way in May/June and stayed at Parc de Monsabert, south of Angers; a lovely area and good site. We also stayed in the Marais Poitevin between Nantes and the coast; this area is cycling heaven.

There are photos and more info at:

http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/

Enjoy!
CandA


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that Loire valley tourist guide is indeed excellent! You can even search for Mh aires :idea: 
downloading & linking......


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Chinon, actually on the Vienne but runs down to join the loire and some nice cycle rides and places to visit, walk into the town from the Municipal site.

Vanroyce


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

There is a new aire at Briare next door to the campsite. It looked one of the best I've seen with large marked out pitches each served by an electricity bollard. Stays of upto 72hrs are permitted - see my campsite review. There is at least one other aire in Briare so make sure you go to the correct one!
Briare is a lovely place to stay and the canal bridge is worth a visit.

We've just returned from a trip where we travelled along the Loire from St Nazaire as far inland as Briare. We will be returning to continue our trip further inland on another occasion.

Ian


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We stayed on an AIre in Ange with an accent on the 'e' and it was a lovely village near MontRichard. We cycled into that town and then onto Chennencou Chateau which is such a stunning castle with the great hall spanning the river. Loire is such a lovely part of France.

Envious Ca


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

We have stayed here a few times

http://moulinfort.pagesperso-orange.fr/moulinfort/

small pitches, English owners (or they were last time we went), right on the water, good cycling path, nice facilities, pool and the chateau isn't bad I suppose....

http://www.chenonceau.com/en/le-chateau/introduction

Debs


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

The aire at Beaugency is on the riverbank and handy for the town. There is a very nice cycle ride along the bank away from the town and it's bridge from here. It passes through a country park and picnic area.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Doing some research for another member, I came across this guide:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cycling-River-Loire-Martin-Cicerone/dp/1852843837/

Only one left! 8O

There's a Canal Du Midi one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cycling-Canal-Du-Midi-Southern/dp/1852845597/

And a multiple route one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cycle-Touring-France-Selected-Cicerone/dp/1852844329/

They're probably not designed specifically with motorhomes in mind, but it might give keen cyclists some food for thought.

Gerald


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Got us thinking of a trip in September   

Aldra


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

I can recommend Camping de Chantepie at Saumur.
Lovely campsite with spectacular views over the Loire.

If you go out of the site and down to the main road turn right, then almost immediately on your left is the entrance to the cycle path that takes you alongside the river for miles.

Enjoy.


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

We've just been there and returned a week ago. The Loire a Velo route is very good, well waymarked and flat if it's by the river. Handy hint - when following the route is that if you don't see a sign at a junction, keep going!

We have an excellent series of maps from the Touraine Tourist Information, which stretch either side of Tours. More info at http://www.touraineloirevalley.co.uk/out-and-about/loire-cycling-green-way-bike-paths The maps referred to above can be downloaded on the subsequent pages (trip leg brochures they're called)

On our trip we did a 100km circular route from Chinon, and a shorter trip from Villandry, down to Azay and back. You can make up much shorter routes though! We used the fantastic Municipal campsite at Chinon (E10/night), and were going to use the Aire at Villandry - but moved on as we wanted something quieter. We also visited three France Passion sites in the area. There's also a new aire at Dampierre-sur-Loire, on the road between Saumu and Montsoreau - it's an old municipal but is now a free aire. Lots of grassy space, and on the cycle trail.

You can also cycle the L'Indre - brochure and info as above.

A very useful brochure for the area is La Touraine Pratique - caouldn't find a download fro this, but avaialble in all the Tourist Information office - list hotels, campsites and aires for the whole of Touraine.

Loire a Velo goes from Nevers in the Centre, to the Nantes on the Atlantic coast. We're hoping to do more of this next year (we had a child free fortnight for the first time in 21 yrs this year) when we should have more time. We'll leave the Motorhomne somewhere and cyclecamp along the routew.

There are all sorts on the Loire a Velo - we saw lots of families with small children in or on a variety of trailers, bikes, buggies etc. A cherry 'Bonjour' as you pass usually elicits waves and mutual greetings!

I'd post some pictures -but still working on sorting them out! Watch this space.

regards


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Can add that the Loire Velo as well as the area is fantastic, just got back at weekend after 6wks there.

Really set up for cycling and for the really adventurous the Loire Velo is just part of a cycle route that goes from the Atlantic to the Black Sea via the Rhine and Danube valleys.


Dick


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is an aire at Bouchmaine near Angers - Rue Chevrière, BOUCHEMAINE

GPS: N 47° 25.886' E 0° 36.402'

You have to pay April to November but it has showers etc., and is right on the river.


----------

